# Samsung 850 Pro new firmware



## pigulici (Oct 9, 2016)

I saw that my Magician software show me that it is a new version of firmware for Samsung 850 pro,  EXM03B6Q, anyone tried already?


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks!
Just downloaded the latest Magician and installed it!

559 Read
530 Write


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 9, 2016)

It seems my SSD doesn't make it to 10 years though....




 

The largest download was about 2GB (gta v update) last week.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 9, 2016)

Any changelog for it?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 9, 2016)

The new firmware EXM03B6Q is not available for Samsung 850 PRO 128 GB SSD.
Changelog:
- Support for the new Samsung 850 PRO 4 TB.
- Improvements of the compatibility with some devices.
- Other minor changes.
The firmware update is not required if the SSD works flawlessly.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 9, 2016)

I have the regular 850 EVO,2 of them and I'm running windows 10 but whenever I run the magician software it says it is unable to read my system information when I attempt FW update, anyone  encounter this?
It does however read both drives current firmware

**resolved**


----------



## pigulici (Oct 9, 2016)

Do you have last Magician?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 9, 2016)

pigulici said:


> Do you have last Magician?



yeah i do, i figured it out though.
Magician wont let you update firmware, unless You agree to the second agreement, about collection, and submitting system information to theyre servers that appears during install.
I refuse all system sharing by habit, and after agreeing to the T.O.S, the info Sharing option popped up, and i refused, ill need to uninstall, then reinstall, and agree for it to work.

Damn You samsung.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 9, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Damn You samsung.


But they are pretty good quality


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 9, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> But they are pretty good quality



Hell yeah, the  entirety of my PCs storage is Samsung 850  Evo , not a single platter.
Iirc I own 4 or 5.
The 500gb was the best deal,  and unless the pricing has changed significantly it still is


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 9, 2016)

No new firmware update for a 850 EVO 250 GB when I just checked. Haven't did any firmware update since the drive was pulled out new from retail packaging.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 9, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> No new firmware update for a 850 EVO 250 GB when I just checked. Haven't did any firmware update since the drive was pulled out new from retail packaging.



You need to install the latest version of Samsung Magician first but it may still be that there aren't any firmware updates for the Evo's.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 9, 2016)

Updated few minutes ago. Just because I'm brave and I always update all of my shit.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 9, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> You need to install the latest version of Samsung Magician first but it may still be that there aren't any firmware updates for the Evo's.


The thread reminded me I should check so I downloaded, installed, and checked nothing for an EVO in case anyone else hasn't.


----------

